
Why I quit a $500K job at Amazon to work for myself - ausjke
https://www.indiehackers.com/@dvassallo/why-i-quit-a-500k-job-at-amazon-to-work-for-myself-36639e3975
======
boolean
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135399)

------
krisrm
"What is out there that I could do that would make me excited waking up every
day for the next 45 years that could also earn me enough money to cover my
expenses?"

This isn't to diminish what the author says - I'm glad he's found his
independence, and I hope he finds the "intrinsic motivation" he's looking for.

For me, I think I've more or less shed the illusion that I'm always going to
be excited about work. Or even that I'm normally going to be excited about
work. I love my job, and sometimes it's great, but it's usually not
"exciting". It's strange to me that people in our industry place such
importance on our emotions about work, to the point where not being _thrilled_
by our work is seen as some sort of career failure.

~~~
gicadin
Our position is unique where we are able to make a significat amount of money
without the large time investment of other professions. Doctors/Lawyers mach
our salaries only after a significantly longer time ( school and experience).
after investing 10-15 years of their time to such a career its a lot harder to
give up and pursue your dreams. This is my explanation why its so easy for
people to give up on such high paying jobs in our industry but does not happen
across other sectors

------
jfjiuhuewfhhw
the same author keeps posting the same content over and over again.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=DVassallo](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=DVassallo),

I have seen this many times ... enough!

------
johnwheeler
Question for current/previous Amazon employees: How much of that compensation
is likely due to stock rewards vs salary?

~~~
lochlan
Most of it. Base salary caps out at $160k except for NY/SF where it caps out
at $180k. Once you get into the higher levels most of your comp is stock,
which historically has worked out very well for Amazon employees.

~~~
Psyonic
Base salary of $200K or more is definitely achievable for senior (level 5 or
higher) engineers at big name companies in SF. I have friends who recently
changed jobs so I know this for certain.

That said, the stock offers were excellent as well, sometimes more than
salary.

